# cd writers wanna to buy



## salils (May 5, 2004)

after knowing the fact that combos are jinxed,I am planning to buy separate drives.
NOW TELL ME WHICH CD WRITER NOW A DAYS IS BEST?
IS ANY NEW TECH IN WRITERS IS COMING OR NOT?
SHOULD I BUY NOW A DYS OR 2-3 MONTHS AFTER?
HOW IS SONY?

TELL UR SUGGESTION AS THERE IS NO BUDGET PROBLEM.


----------



## Samee (May 5, 2004)

Everybody, i know use a LG CD writer, No problems.


----------



## theraven (May 5, 2004)

... and everyone i know uses a sony ...
its a tough one actually
and i think BenQ came on top .. or atleast value for money in some digit tests ...
samsung wasnt all that good
i think of these 4 listed the order was ... BenQ , Sony , LG , Samsung ..
yet id advice not to go for a samsung ...
guess u can pick ur choice on looks or price ... performance neither of the top 3 would give u any problems.


----------



## salils (May 5, 2004)

COME ON GUYS GIVE UR VOTE.

I'M WAITING FOR FULL RESULT.


----------



## TechHead (May 5, 2004)

Lite-On 52327S. The Sony CRX225/230 is the same drive as the 52327S, with different firmware.


----------



## cruisetjj (May 6, 2004)

I haven'y used a BenQ, Sony or LG writer but from my experiences I will recommend you NOT to buy a Samsung Writer


----------



## salils (May 6, 2004)

which is best
sony crx 225 or 230.

what about lg. [/code][/url][/quote]


----------



## ice (May 6, 2004)

Take 230, its a higher number.

Btw sony drives are really good, mine worked without any issues for like 3years, and then i got a new pc.


----------



## salils (May 6, 2004)

ice said:
			
		

> Take 230, its a higher number.
> 
> Btw sony drives are really good, mine worked without any issues for like 3years, and then i got a new pc.



can u tell me MT.REINIER SUPPORT is offered by sony drives or not?


----------



## TechHead (May 6, 2004)

No. You'll need to flash them with Lite-On 52327S firmware to enable Mt. Rainier.


----------



## salils (May 6, 2004)

does mt.reinier support  provided by lg drives?


----------



## aunlead (May 7, 2004)

y isnt liteon in poll???....would definately vote for that followed by LG then sony


----------



## salils (May 7, 2004)

aunlead said:
			
		

> y isnt liteon in poll???....would definately vote for that followed by LG then sony



I HAVE HEARD FROM MANY THAT LITEON DRIVES CAUSES UNBEARABLE NOISE PROBLEMS.



> No. You'll need to flash them with Lite-On 52327S firmware to enable Mt. Rainier.



WHAT IS MEANT BY DIFFERENT FIRMWARE PROVIDED BY SONY DRIVES.
DOES SONY USE LITEON FIRM.


----------



## aunlead (May 7, 2004)

@salils - "UNBEARABLE NOISE PROBLEMS" ..... ru talkin about liteon dvd roms or cd writers.....i own both...belive me their r NO noise issues with liteon CD writers...only with  liteon dvd roms that too is because of drive suspension.....another thing do a research about all copy protection supported by liteon....then u will knw why its a better driver than others.....


----------



## darklord (May 7, 2004)

LiteOn is the Best man.Go for it.
If it isnt available then go for SOny.
Sony is nothing but LiteOn.


----------



## quad master (May 7, 2004)

I have been using a Samsung Cd 12X Writer For 3Years and still is working without any problems many of my friends have purchased the latest samsung 52X cd writer with 8MB Buffer they are also comletely satisfied with it.

I will not force you to purchase a Samsung 

Others might be good 
But According To me Samsung is the "BEST"


----------



## go4inet (May 7, 2004)

i always choose SONY ! Best in Qulaity & Cost !


----------



## kunal (May 8, 2004)

SONY is the best, I avoid buying korean stuff, except for that blasted SAmsung Syncmaster I have.


----------



## salils (May 8, 2004)

darklord said:
			
		

> LiteOn is the Best man.Go for it.
> If it isnt available then go for SOny.
> Sony is nothing but LiteOn.



What is diff. in prices of LG & LiteOn


----------



## theraven (May 8, 2004)

hey cmon
sony rocks !!! it atleast aint "nuthin"
apart from that .... above all this id still vote for liteon ..
and agree with darklord .. if no liteon then sony !
liteon is cheaper than sony
dunno abt LG will have to look it up .
apart from that these drives arent that far apart in cost ..
the diff between 2 drives would be a MAX of Rs. 500


----------



## anusoni (May 8, 2004)

My LG 32X cd-writer has been around since 32x writers were introduced, and i have yet to face any problems yet so i guess my vote goes for LG


----------



## blade_runner (May 8, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> hey cmon
> sony rocks !!! it atleast aint "nuthin"
> apart from that .... above all this id still vote for liteon ..
> and agree with darklord .. if no liteon then sony !
> ...



Well i have a Sony writer. i had been to lamington with frnds to buy writers for them. The both got a Sony 52x writer for 1725/-, the liteon equivalent was priced 1690/- that day. So not much of price difference, i guess.


----------



## anusoni (May 8, 2004)

Yaar i don't have these options u see, chandigarh is very limited when it comes to hardware options, what one dealer has every dealer has, and what one dosent' have no one will have. So either go to delhi/bombay or just buy what is available here !


----------



## salils (May 9, 2004)

But Sony doesn't offer MT.REINIER support.
Is it necessary gor writers or not?

And packaging of Liteon is not also good.
No DATA CABLE,NO MANUAL,NO CD-RW.

NOw suggest what can i do?


----------



## blade_runner (May 9, 2004)

salils said:
			
		

> But Sony doesn't offer MT.REINIER support.
> Is it necessary gor writers or not?
> 
> And packaging of Liteon is not also good.
> ...



But it has Incd for Packet writing ! so i guess it doesnt lose out............


----------



## theraven (May 9, 2004)

yup !! ..
agreed !!
as for the price difference
i meant between 2 drives furthest apart 
anyhways dont matter. ... 
the ones under consideration are pretty much the same price ..


----------



## TechHead (May 9, 2004)

salils said:
			
		

> But Sony doesn't offer MT.REINIER support.
> Is it necessary gor writers or not?
> 
> And packaging of Liteon is not also good.
> ...



The SOny doesn't have a CD-RW either. Heck, just get whichever is cheaper.. they are the same drive, and are equally good. Mt Rainier is only useful if you're going to do a load of packet writing.. it just reduces the formatting time of the disc and allows you to treat the CDRW disc as a giant floppy.. drag 'n' drop.


----------



## diju (May 9, 2004)

A LG user and blv me it's da best in its price range.
All the Samsung drives i've seen have been sufering from some shaky tray probs.
And ofcourse...Sony is da best buy if u paln to spend dat much.


----------

